# Work your bottom line; Gross pay will never rise



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature

A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.

Gross pay will vary but on average is now fixed going forward

Due to vehicle choice and ther factors take home is more variable

Bottom line increases in wages at this point will not translate into increases in gross pay.

See academic study, peer reviewed at link. _And stop asking to raise the rates!

http://john-joseph-horton.com/papers/uber_price.pdf?mod=article_inline

_


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

New thumbs up pics!


----------



## Zap (Oct 24, 2016)

I didn't see who the target audience is for that white paper. Perhaps future investors?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Zap said:


> I didn't see who the target audience is for that white paper. Perhaps future investors?


Regulators and lawmakers looking to raise or regulate pay


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature
> 
> A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.
> 
> ...


This is so full of it, another uber study, lower rates equal higher earnings. The damage fallacy exists here. If rates go up 10% and my gross goes down by 7% then I am making more money, driving fewer miles, less expenses, less risk. 
What journal was this published in, was it peer reviewed?

So if all this is true, why does uber raise booking fees and dynamic prices? Oh, because they keep that for themselves. Those increases seem to work it for them. Go figure.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature
> 
> A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.
> 
> ...


raising the rates sure wouldnt get us more money now. Uber is keeping it to prop up books for ipo...


----------



## TXqwi3812 (Oct 31, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> _And stop asking to raise the rates!
> _


No turkey for you!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

It dosent matter to me whether increased rates increase average income or not. Im not concerned with the averages.. or put another way, My income is all that I care about

I need learn my market and adjust my behavior....I cant expect Uber or the market to adjust to my needs. 
Some drivers will prosper and others wont


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

oldfart said:


> It dosent matter to me whether increased rates increase average income or not. Im not concerned with the averages.. or put another way, My income is all that I care about
> 
> I need learn my market and adjust my behavior....I cant expect Uber or the market to adjust to my needs.
> Some drivers will prosper and others wont


You will Perish.
Uber will ditribute anything favorable you may learn
To Thousands of new drivers.

Instantly Abolishing any hard earned advantages you may create !


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> You will Perish.
> Uber will ditribute anything favorable you may learn
> To Thousands of new drivers.
> 
> Instantly Abolishing any hard earned advantages you may create !


 adapt or die. 
And I intend to adapt 
I won't be dependent on distributions from Uber


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature
> 
> A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.
> 
> ...


Not to over simplify but there are only two ways to increase your net income or wages. One is to increase gross income and the other is to decrease expenses The job is therefore to develope strategies to both


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature
> 
> A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.
> 
> ...


If they won't raise the rates I'll have to Shuffle more


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> If they won't raise the rates I'll have to Shuffle more


My best fares these days are cancellations. No gas, no depreciation and no pax.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

New2This said:


> If they won't raise the rates I'll have to Shuffle more


It's not that they won't raise rates. It's that raising rates won't do us any good


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

oldfart said:


> It's not that they won't raise rates. It's that raising rates won't do us any good


They wouldn't dare raise rates on the precious passenger
However they would take a larger cut from the driver.
Maybe tack on a $25 monthly driver fee to access app

What's the worst that can happen? A driver will quit and 100 new souls will take his place.
Uber & Lyft are confident that drivers are powerless with very limited employment options

We did it to ourselves


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Bottom line increases in wages at this point will not translate into increases in gross pay.


Not true.

Just because Uber made up a study doesn't make it true!

If I get one ride every 45 minutes (my current average) the higher pay WILL make a difference.

These BS studies assume that drivers are at capacity with giving rides, and the increase in pay would create a decrease in # of rides. First of all, that is not the case. Most of us are not at capacity. Second, the problem is that Uber continues to recruit new drivers. The problem is UBER!!!


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Is this more of that lower rates means more rides and therefore more money to drivers BS?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Is this more of that lower rates means more rides and therefore more money to drivers BS?


No, it's the: passengers are family, drivers are dirt and dirt is plentiful & powerless


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> No, it's the: passengers are family, drivers are dirt and dirt is plentiful & powerless


Not according to the Thanksgiving message I got from Uber and the Thanksgiving video (erp, I just threw up in my mouth a little, again) from Lyft.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Over/Uber said:


> Not according to the Thanksgiving message I got from Uber and the Thanksgiving video (erp, I just threw up in my mouth a little, again) from Lyft.


I judge from actions not writings.
U & L don't like drivers, nor need experienced drivers
Never ending supply of licensed drivers.....
They desire High Turnover
The longer u stay, The harder they'll make it on u.
They want u to quit

Manage ur expectations.

*Why bother complaining about an entity that hates our guts *


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

They have a History of LYING to everyone. From the lowly driver, all the way up to the Supreme Court !

Now tell me why I should believe any of it ?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> They have a History of LYING to everyone. From the lowly driver, all the way up to the Supreme Court !
> 
> Now tell me why I should believe any of it ?


Seriously: They don't care whether u believe them or not.
Quit, they don't care
Call them liars, they don't care 
Curse them out, they don't care
Think of them as a former girlfriend that wants nothing to do with u
She thinks you're a creep, A pathetic loser


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

"expenses" only occurs ONCE in that entire "Article"

I'm not even joking either, try and see for yourself.

_Expenses_ only occurs once in an entire article about prices on uber.

Ignore expenses and lower rate= more money might mathematically apply. Once you factor in expenses you hemorrhage money even if you make slightly more.

(In full disclosure "costs" occurs a bit but i'm extremely biased against uber)


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I just went back and checked the site. This is not a peer reviewed article, it's a paper that a professor wrote and submitted somewhere. What's missing is who paid for the study. Since it was done with Uber employees and had access to Uber data I'm going to go out on a limb and conclude that it's a paid for research piece, not worth much because sponsors have to approve it and therefore it's going to have their bias in it. Real research is an entirely different animal, this is a paid book report masquerading as science.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature
> 
> A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.
> 
> ...


Wut?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

You know that’s not her real pic? It’s a photostock picture.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "expenses" only occurs ONCE in that entire "Article"
> 
> I'm not even joking either, try and see for yourself.
> 
> ...


there's no reason to discuss expenses or costs in this paper Its just not part of the discussion

This paper explores the relationship between increased rates and income 
and concludes

higher fares = lower productivity


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

oldfart said:


> there's no reason to discuss expenses or costs in this paper Its just not part of the discussion
> 
> This paper explores the relationship between increased rates and income
> and concludes
> ...


Lol


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> You know that's not her real pic? It's a photostock picture.


LOL....of course, but the OP gets so much grief here from "her/his" continual promoting of U/L, I figured I'd give a little shout out lolol.


----------



## Tryp Rides Global Leader (Nov 30, 2018)

There has to be a better way where everyone can be happy...??? Hmmm, what would it be???


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Yeah, it's real simple. Raise rates, stop up front gouging, no more incentives, cap drives based on utilization and share the fares as agreed so that we all have a vested interest in making it successful. Treat drivers fairly in disputes and then hold them to high standards.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Yeah, it's real simple. Raise rates, stop up front gouging, no more incentives, cap drives based on utilization and share the fares as agreed so that we all have a vested interest in making it successful. Treat drivers fairly in disputes and then hold them to high standards.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


>


the way they treat us unfortunately the only colored glasses we can afford is a$$hole..


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

emdeplam said:


> Rideshare is not emerging in the US anymore: it is mature
> 
> A balance is now in place between supply and demand and competition.
> 
> ...


I thought you were one of those trolls that dwelled in brick and mortar mud huts, posting anonomously from a public wifiteria. What do you know about capitalism?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I thought you were one of those trolls that dwelled in brick and mortar mud huts, posting anonomously from a public wifiteria. What do you know about capitalism?


Seriously? Jump in a ride in most third world countries and you will experience capitalism. You will be pitched everything from tours to drugs to hotels an phone cards. You hustle or stave versus AMERICA you slack or collect


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rideshare is very interesting. You have a whole spectrum of drivers: 

Extremely part time to full time plus and everything in between. Those with new cars and those with borderline clunkers. Those with pickup trucks and those with hybrids. Those who open doors and hand stuff out and those who don't even talk to the pax. Those who have been driving for a week and those who have been driving for many years. Those who prefer short trips and those who prefer long trips. Those who do bar time and those who work the commuter crowd. Those who maintain their own vehicles and those who take it to a shop.

...and somehow through all this the market has stabilized on prices (to the OP's point).

And let's assume Em is actually a she -- whether or not he/she actually is -- and reel back in the suggestive comments.


----------



## merryon2nd (Aug 31, 2016)

It certainly is a diverse crowd that drives RS worldwide honestly. And definitely, its interesting to see the point of view of all sides of said diversity. It even puts some things into perspective and helps see why some people see things one way as opposed to the way of someone on the other side of the spectrum.
But the RS economy is far from an even keel. The simple fact that it is still fluctuating so much means that they're still trying to figure out how to make it work... At the driver's expense...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Seriously? Jump in a ride in most third world countries and you will experience capitalism. You will be pitched everything from tours to drugs to hotels an phone cards. You hustle or stave versus AMERICA you slack or collect


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

OP works for Uber, perhaps indirectly. The (paid) job is to troll the internet and social media and post stuff that will make people think that what Uber is doing is okay and right and justified and helping us little people out. If Uber didn't pay, OP would disappear.

Its OPs job.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Mista T said:


> OP works for Uber, perhaps indirectly. The (paid) job is to troll the internet and social media and post stuff that will make people think that what Uber is doing is okay and right and justified and helping us little people out. If Uber didn't pay, OP would disappear.
> 
> Its OPs job.


Yeah but she really lives in Lagos, Nigeria.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

She seems to know a lot about the US laws and Uber.


----------

